# Ökodesign verordnet: EU beschließt einfacher reparierbare Technik ab 2021



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Ökodesign verordnet: EU beschließt einfacher reparierbare Technik ab 2021*

						Die Europäische Kommission hat zehn Durchführungsverordnungen zum Ökodesign angenommen. Hierbei geht es darum, dass bestimmte technische Geräte ab dem Jahr 2021 leichter zu reparieren sein müssen. So wird beispielsweise festgelegt, wie lange Ersatzteile für ein Produkt verfügbar sein müssen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Ökodesign verordnet: EU beschließt einfacher reparierbare Technik ab 2021*


----------



## Cardin (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ökodesign verordnet: EU beschließt einfacher reparierbare Technik ab 2021*

Von Handy, Tablet, Laptop und PC scheint hier nicht die Rede zu sein - schade...


----------



## Bongripper666 (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ökodesign verordnet: EU beschließt einfacher reparierbare Technik ab 2021*

Pure Augenwischerei


----------



## Research (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ökodesign verordnet: EU beschließt einfacher reparierbare Technik ab 2021*

So wie mit den einheitliche Ladekabeln?


----------



## Drake802 (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ökodesign verordnet: EU beschließt einfacher reparierbare Technik ab 2021*



Cardin schrieb:


> Von Handy, Tablet, Laptop und PC scheint hier nicht die Rede zu sein - schade...


Das hatte ich beim lesen der Überschrift auch gehofft. 



Bongripper666 schrieb:


> Pure Augenwischerei


Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. Es ist zwar ein Anfang aber das als Tropfen auf den heißen Stein zu betrachten wäre schon eine ziemliche übertreibung.


----------



## darkarth (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ökodesign verordnet: EU beschließt einfacher reparierbare Technik ab 2021*

Was bringts, wenn Reperaturen vom Fachmann fast genauso teuer sind, wie eine Neuanschaffung? Da kann man besser den Sperrmüll anrufen und sich nach noch funktionierender Gebrauchtware umsehen. Das Einzige, was dadurch nun passiert ist vllt eine exorbitante Steigerung an Mehrkosten, die kaum bis keinerlei Mehrwert bringen.


----------



## Fox-RLP- (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ökodesign verordnet: EU beschließt einfacher reparierbare Technik ab 2021*



Drake802 schrieb:


> Das hatte ich beim lesen der Überschrift auch gehofft.
> 
> 
> Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. Es ist zwar ein Anfang aber das als Tropfen auf den heißen Stein zu betrachten wäre schon eine ziemliche übertreibung.




Je mehr Mikrotechnik umso schwerer wird das zu rechtfertigen sein.... leider.... andererseits ist eben auch hier vieles modular also könnte es auch im Multimediabereich wie Smartphones und Lappis oder Tablets durchaus möglich sein.
Es ist aber sich nicht gewollt und die Industrie wird sich gehörig streuben und Mittel und Wege gehen dies möglichst zu erschweren. Wenn die allerdings clever sind nutzen sie das um die Modularität weiter zu verbessern. Das wiederum heisst aber auch nicht unbedingt, dass es umweltschonend zugeht denn wenn's um Module geht statt um Konkrete einzelne Bauteile wie Kondensatoren oder Kühler oder oder.... naja mal sehen. 

Der Ansatz ist aber auf jeden Fall mal nötig find ich.


----------



## Schinkennudel (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ökodesign verordnet: EU beschließt einfacher reparierbare Technik ab 2021*

Mein Galaxy S3 neo hat Android-Sicherheitspatch-Ebene 2016-08-01. Hab ganze 8 Monate Updates seit Kauf bekommen. Release war anscheinend Mitte 2014, also ganze 2 Jahre Sicherheitspatches seit der Einführung. Und dann kann man ein technisch einwandfreies Gerät in die Tonne feuern, weils keine Updates mehr gibt.
Da sollten sie endlich mal was machen.

OT: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit LineageOS?


----------



## Speedbone (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ökodesign verordnet: EU beschließt einfacher reparierbare Technik ab 2021*



darkarth schrieb:


> Was bringts, wenn Reperaturen vom Fachmann fast genauso teuer sind, wie eine Neuanschaffung? Da kann man besser den Sperrmüll anrufen und sich nach noch funktionierender Gebrauchtware umsehen. Das Einzige, was dadurch nun passiert ist vllt eine exorbitante Steigerung an Mehrkosten, die kaum bis keinerlei Mehrwert bringen.



Es gibt zwei Seiten. Entweder der Hersteller produziert mehr Ersatzteile und muss diese natürlich auch lagern. Oder der Hersteller entscheidet sich die bessere Version zu verbauen um weniger lagern zu müssen. 
Ob das natürlich für Energieeffizenzklassen ala B, C , D usw. sinnig ist fraglich denn ich gehe davon aus das in 10 Jahren die Technik effizienter ist und man somit noch mehr Energieeinsparung hat.

Anderer Seits könnte es aufgrund der Dauer auch zu  Upgrade Kits kommen was ich natürlich beführworten würde nach dem Moto sie lassen ihren B Kühlschrank reparieren und haben danach A+ usw.


----------



## Speedbone (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ökodesign verordnet: EU beschließt einfacher reparierbare Technik ab 2021*



Schinkennudel schrieb:


> Mein Galaxy S3 neo hat Android-Sicherheitspatch-Ebene 2016-08-01. Hab ganze 8 Monate Updates seit Kauf bekommen. Release war anscheinend Mitte 2014, also ganze 2 Jahre Sicherheitspatches seit der Einführung. Und dann kann man ein technisch einwandfreies Gerät in die Tonne feuern, weils keine Updates mehr gibt.
> Da sollten sie endlich mal was machen.
> 
> OT: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit LineageOS?



Das finde ich sowieso den Unsinn hoch 10. Hier sollte es wie mit dem PC sein. Android 10Q sollte auch auf einem Handy was 4 Jahre alt ist laufen und angeboten werden.


----------



## Animaniac (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ökodesign verordnet: EU beschließt einfacher reparierbare Technik ab 2021*

Gerade für Smartphones würde ich mir das auch wünschen.
In den meisten Fällen geht doch einfach nur der Akku, die Kamera, Display... kaputt.
Die Einstellung vom Software-Support ist da natürlich ein besonders ägerlicher Fall von "geht nicht mehr".
Denke aber in den seltensten Fällen ist die Platine oder ein Chip defekt.
Selbst wenn nur die Hälfte der defekten Geräte noch mal fit gemacht werden könnten wär das ja schon ein Gewinn für den Verbraucher und die Umwelt.
Mein tadellos funktionierendes HTC One wurde ausgetauscht weil die Kamera defekt war und eine neue genauso teuer war wie ein neues Handy  Hätte das Telefon gerne behalten aber ohne Kamera war das dann irgendwie blöd.

Finde den Ansatz gut und richtig, kann man dann auch auf andere Bereiche ausweiten.
Muss aber für Hersteller und Verbraucher sinnvoll sein.


----------



## darkarth (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ökodesign verordnet: EU beschließt einfacher reparierbare Technik ab 2021*



Speedbone schrieb:


> Es gibt zwei Seiten. Entweder der Hersteller produziert mehr Ersatzteile und muss diese natürlich auch lagern. Oder der Hersteller entscheidet sich die bessere Version zu verbauen um weniger lagern zu müssen.
> Ob das natürlich für Energieeffizenzklassen ala B, C , D usw. sinnig ist fraglich denn ich gehe davon aus das in 10 Jahren die Technik effizienter ist und man somit noch mehr Energieeinsparung hat.
> 
> Anderer Seits könnte es aufgrund der Dauer auch zu  Upgrade Kits kommen was ich natürlich beführworten würde nach dem Moto sie lassen ihren B Kühlschrank reparieren und haben danach A+ usw.



Man kann aber nicht einfach Einzelteile verschiedener Modelle untereinander tauschen wie bei einem PC. Sowie du das meinst, ginge das nur, wenn man die entsprechenden Teile eines Modells parallel technologisch weiterentwickelt bei Beibehaltung der Kompalibität. Das funktioniert realwirtschaftlich vorne und hinten nicht, weil natürlich die Abnehmer fehlen, die die Kosten wieder einspielen. Man müsste den Kunden und das Unternehmen dann wohl eher zur Reperation zwingen, damit das aufgeht.

Außerdem nochmal: Es gibt keine Seiten, weil Reperaturen für sich gesehen häufig schon zu teuer sind. Möchte man also Energie sparen, dann schaut man sich nach was Anderem um, wenn das alte nicht mehr läuft. Oder man hat Glück und kennt jemanden, der jemanden kennt, der einem einen guten Preis macht. Ist aber ja eher die Ausnahme.

Ich gehe eher davon aus, dass es in 10 Jahren solche Plaketten  schon lange nicht mehr geben wird. Die EU macht augenscheinlich nicht mehr allzulang.


----------



## docrocco (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ökodesign verordnet: EU beschließt einfacher reparierbare Technik ab 2021*

@Schinkennudel

Ja. LineageOS kann ich nur empfehlen.

Hatte das zuletzt auf meinem Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 Pro. Dort wurde es leider irgendwann eingestellt (passiert schon mal, wenn der Maintainer eine Einzelperson ist - hatte aber bis dahin 3 Jahre Spaß mit dem Gerät).
Habe dann mein aktuelles Xiaomi Pocophone F1 danach ausgesucht, ob es LineageOS Support dafür gibt und direkt als erstes nach Erhalt des gerätes LineageOS geflasht.

Sehr zufrieden.
Ich brauch aber auch kein Netflix - da vielleicht lieber erst noch mal googlen wie sich das mit Custom ROMs und root und so verhält. Mir war's halt wurscht, weil mir Handydisplays eh zu winzig sind, um Videos darauf zu schauen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ökodesign verordnet: EU beschließt einfacher reparierbare Technik ab 2021*



darkarth schrieb:


> Was bringts, wenn Reperaturen vom Fachmann fast genauso teuer sind, wie eine Neuanschaffung? Da kann man besser den Sperrmüll anrufen und sich nach noch funktionierender Gebrauchtware umsehen. Das Einzige, was dadurch nun passiert ist vllt eine exorbitante Steigerung an Mehrkosten, die kaum bis keinerlei Mehrwert bringen.



Das Netzteil eines Fernsehers oder Monitors zu wechseln ist nicht viel schwerer als einen PC selbst zusammenzubauen. Leuchtmittel in einer (integrierten LED-)Lampe zu tauschen erst recht nicht. Dafür braucht man keinen Fachmann, sondern nur eine Reparaturanleitung und Zugang zu Ersatzteilen – beides müssen die Hersteller nach Umsetzung der Richtlinie in nationale Gesetze dann auch anbieten.

Führ Kühlschränke und Waschmaschienen ist die Neuerung dagegen eher reine Formalie. Erstere halten normalweise lange und man braucht eine Fachreparatur wegen dem Kältemittel; für letztere sind Reparaturmöglichkeiten zumindest bei den größeren Marken auch heute halbwegs gewährleistet, der Aufbau aber oft so gestaltet, dass Verschleißteile überhaupt nicht zugänglich sind. Als bei meiner letzten das Trommellager (50 Euro) am Ende war, hätte ich den komplette Bottich für meiner Erinnerung nach 350 Euro austauschen müssen. Bei einem Gerät im Neuwert von 400 Euro.


----------



## Deathmachine (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ökodesign verordnet: EU beschließt einfacher reparierbare Technik ab 2021*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Führ Kühlschränke und Waschmaschienen ist die Neuerung dagegen eher reine Formalie.



Alleine für die Steuereinheiten ist die Regelung für Waschmaschinen auch sinnvoll.
Hatte in der Bekanntschaft mindestens zwei Maschinen, die aufgrund defekter Elektronik den Geist aufgaben. Ersetzen wäre an sich kein Problem gewesen, wenn es denn die entsprechenden Boards zu kaufen gegeben hätte (bzw. von verlässlichen Quellen, "gebraucht, nicht getestet" von Ebay ist halt immer so ne Sache).
Auch die Trommellager lassen sich häufig auswechseln (zumindest bei den Maschinen, die ich in den letzten Jahren wieder fit kriegen sollte). Ist allerdings sehr aufwendig und man braucht entsprechendes Werkzeug - einen Abzieher hat nicht jeder zu Hause rumfliegen.


@Topic:
Ist mal wieder typisch, was für Kommentare von Einigen kommen.
Die EU beschließt eine Regelung, die definitiv dem Konsumenten zu Gute kommt.
Reaktion? Es wird rumgeheult, dass reparieren lassen vom Fachmann ja so teuer ist.  Anstatt sich zu freuen, dass die EU etwas für den Verbraucherschutz beschließt. Aber das passt ja nicht in das Weltbild, die EU muss entweder unfähig oder böswillig sein.

Mal ganz im Ernst, wenn sich der Fachmann nicht lohnt, dann schaut halt in der Bekanntschaft, ob ihr nen Schrauber habt, oder versucht euch mal selber dran, so ne Kiste zu reparieren.
Wenn die Kiste eh schon kaputt ist hat man auch nichts zu verlieren. (Nur bitte an Sicherheitsregeln achten, will nicht Schuld haben dass sich wer an nem Kondensator grillt )


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ökodesign verordnet: EU beschließt einfacher reparierbare Technik ab 2021*

"Die Botschaft hör ich wohl, allein mir fehlt der Glaube."

Wie so oft beim Thema EU-Richtlinien.


----------



## Schinkennudel (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ökodesign verordnet: EU beschließt einfacher reparierbare Technik ab 2021*

@docrocco: Wie man freiwillig Filme auf dem Handy anschaut verstehe ich auch nicht 
Mein Handy ist leider gar nicht in der Supportliste drinnen, nichtmal bei den unmaintained. Deshalb frage ich mich, ob es überhaupt geht, oder ich mir das dann bricke


----------



## Da_Obst (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ökodesign verordnet: EU beschließt einfacher reparierbare Technik ab 2021*

Das ist mal eine erfreuliche Entwicklung und ein Schlag gegen die geplante Obsoleszenz der schon etwas "überfällig" ist. Aber besser spät als nie. 



Speedbone schrieb:


> Das finde ich sowieso den Unsinn hoch 10. Hier sollte es wie mit dem PC sein. Android 10Q sollte auch auf einem Handy was 4 Jahre alt ist laufen und angeboten werden.



Google müsste es halt endlich mal so hinbiegen, dass Updates unabhängig vom Hersteller durchgeschleift werden. 
Bei einem Windows-Update muss ich ja auch nicht warten bis sämtliche Hersteller der Hardware endlich mal in die Gänge kommen.


----------



## Grestorn (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ökodesign verordnet: EU beschließt einfacher reparierbare Technik ab 2021*



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Bei einem Windows-Update muss ich ja auch nicht warten bis sämtliche Hersteller der Hardware endlich mal in die Gänge kommen.



Bei Windows ist auch niemand dafür in der Verantwortung, dass für die komplette Hardware Treiber vorhanden sind und es macht auch keiner spezielle Anpassungen für Dein konkretes Gerät, die auch nach dem Update angepasst und weiterhin laufen müssen. 

Äpfel und Birnen.

Die Hersteller KÖNNEN z.B. gar kein Update für ein Handy ausliefern, wenn z.B. Qualcomm keine Treiber mehr bereitstellt. 

Dass es keine Sicherheitsupdate mehr gibt, kann ich nicht beurteilen, ob es dafür handfeste Gründe gibt oder das nur Schlamperei vom Hersteller ist. Genau die sollten ja aus den bekannten Gründen unabhängig von Treibern und Hersteller-Anpassungen sein.


----------



## Pilo (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ökodesign verordnet: EU beschließt einfacher reparierbare Technik ab 2021*

Das wird mitunter Apple in eine Sinnkrise stürzen!


----------



## xkraid (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ökodesign verordnet: EU beschließt einfacher reparierbare Technik ab 2021*

Wie einem die Reperatur gerade bei Elektrokleingeräten schwierig gemacht wird hab ich erst letztens beim zerlegen unseres Minibackofens gemerkt.

Der Drehknopf für die Zeiteinstellung war defekt und man hätte lediglich das eine Teil austauschen müssen.
Nur leider lässt sich das nicht so ohne weiteres ausbauen da das Gehäuse nicht verschraubt ist, sondern das Blech mit kleinen ineinandergreifenden Laschen verbunden wurde.
Das kriegst du zwar irgendwie auseinandergebogen, aber nie wieder zusammen.

Wir haben jetzt seit ein paar Wochen einen neuen Miniofen.


----------



## Deathmachine (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ökodesign verordnet: EU beschließt einfacher reparierbare Technik ab 2021*



SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> "Die Botschaft hör ich wohl, allein mir fehlt der Glaube."
> 
> Wie so oft beim Thema EU-Richtlinien.



Richtlinien mit ähnlichen Themen bzw. eine Androhung dieser haben in der Vergangenheit durchaus funktioniert.

Ich kann mich spontan an folgende erinnern:
- Androhung eines einheitlichen Standards bei Ladekabeln (die Hersteller, außer natürlich Apple, sind dieser durch eine Selbstverpflichtung auf USB dann vorhergekommen)
- Einfaches Austauschen von normalen Leuchtmitteln bei Frontscheinwerfern (vorher musste man z.B. bei einigen Mercedes den Kotflügel abbauen, um eine normale Birne zu wechseln - jetzt ist in der Radhausverkleidung einfach ne Klappe, die man herausnehmen kann, wenn das Rad genug eingeschlagen ist)
- Einfacheren Zugang zu Reparatur- und Wartungsinformationen für nicht-Markenwerkstätten bei KFZ

So viel Unsinn wie in der EU auch passiert finde ich es schade, wenn die ganzen positiven Entwicklungen direkt diskreditiert und/oder angezweifelt werden.


----------



## Solavidos (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ökodesign verordnet: EU beschließt einfacher reparierbare Technik ab 2021*

Ich warte nur darauf bis die EU endlich selbst wieder anfängt herzustellen. Da werden zig Richtlinien verabschiedet weil der Kram aus Fernost zum wegwerfen produziert wird. Die EU sollte mit dem Geldtopf eigene Firmen fördern bzw. Start ups unterstützen die dann ein Siegel tragen. Mit dem Siegel verbunden werden alle Richtlinien und Umweltschutz eingehalten. Also wieder back to the roots und es selber machen (lassen)


----------



## Pu244 (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ökodesign verordnet: EU beschließt einfacher reparierbare Technik ab 2021*

Da macht die EU wiedereinmal etwas für den Verbraucher rundum sinnvolles und es wird wie immer gemeckert und herumgeheult. Am Ende darf man sich nicht über den Brexit wundern und dann wird wieder herumgeheult, weil die Vorteile der EU nichtmehr da sind. Man kann es den menschen einfach nicht recht machen.

Natürlich kann man argumentieren, dass das besser für alle Geräte gelten sollte und nicht nur für einige Kategorien, aber es ist besser, dass jetzt ein Anfang gemacht wurde, als das wieder einmal nichts geschieht.



Pilo schrieb:


> Das wird mitunter Apple in eine Sinnkrise stürzen!



Smartphones, Tablets, Laptop (nur deren Netzteile) und Computer sind davon offenbar nicht betroffen, von daher kann das Apple egal sein.



Speedbone schrieb:


> Ob das natürlich für Energieeffizenzklassen ala B, C , D usw. sinnig ist fraglich denn ich gehe davon aus das in 10 Jahren die Technik effizienter ist und man somit noch mehr Energieeinsparung hat.



Deshalb hat man auch den Energieverbrauch neu gestaffelt. Was bisher A+++ war ist jetzt ein C, von daher gibt es ordentlich Luft nach oben. Bis in alle Ewigkeit wird sich das nichtmehr fortsetzen lassen, weil irgendwann die Wandstärke der Kühlschränke zu dick wird. Von daher ist das ein großer Fortschritt.


----------



## FaySmash (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ökodesign verordnet: EU beschließt einfacher reparierbare Technik ab 2021*

Gilt natürlich nicht für jegliche Art von Unterhaltungselektronik und Mobilgeräten, da bückt sich die EU natürlich wieder tief vor den Lobbyisten.


----------



## shootme55 (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ökodesign verordnet: EU beschließt einfacher reparierbare Technik ab 2021*

Naja es ist zumindest mal ein Anfang. Versierte Nutzer wird es freuen, denn es werden sich sicher auch dann Shops für den Endkunden finden. Hatte mit meiner letzten Waschmaschine leider Unglück im Glück. Miele, Lager nach 10 Jahren kaputt, Neupreis 1500, Reperatur 1100, Ersatzgerät von Whirlpool 350.

Aber ich denke durch so eine Verordnung kann es nur besser werden.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ökodesign verordnet: EU beschließt einfacher reparierbare Technik ab 2021*

Nett das so was eingeführt wird aber das ein Gerät einfacher zu reparieren sein soll wird nicht so einfach sein und die Hersteller verkaufen lieber was neues, daran verdienen die besser


----------



## cal7in (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ökodesign verordnet: EU beschließt einfacher reparierbare Technik ab 2021*



FaySmash schrieb:


> Gilt natürlich nicht für jegliche Art von Unterhaltungselektronik und Mobilgeräten, da bückt sich die EU natürlich wieder tief vor den Lobbyisten.



Oh ja, beschämenswerter Weise ist jegliche Bemühung gewürgt von langfristig eigenen Lebensraum zerstörenden Lobbyismus. Hoffentlich ertrinkt man als Klimawandel-flat-earther der Industrie als Geldfettie in der eigenen goldenen Badewanne oder wird mindestens wie bei GTA einfach auf die Hupe, bzw über die Windschutzscheibe vom Roller gepatzt! Ein Glück für gewisse "(Anti)Menschen" dass ich noch genug zu verlieren habe... Gute Nacht!


----------



## efdev (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ökodesign verordnet: EU beschließt einfacher reparierbare Technik ab 2021*



Deathmachine schrieb:


> Die EU beschließt eine Regelung, die definitiv dem Konsumenten zu Gute kommt.



Da wäre aber auch noch Luft nach oben gewesen, denn bei Smartphones, Laptops und Co hätte man einfach dafür sorgen müssen das die Board Schematics frei verfügbar sein müssen und das Gerät ohne Probleme zu öffnen ist. 
Damit wäre selbst ohne Ersatzteile vorhalten zu müssen die Reparierbarkeit solcher Geräte weit gestiegen.


----------



## El-Fauxio (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ökodesign verordnet: EU beschließt einfacher reparierbare Technik ab 2021*

Ich finde es super, dass überhaupt etwas in der Richting geschieht aber wie so viele hier, hätte ich mir auch gewünscht, dass Smartphones und Laptops in der Regelung mit innbegriffen wären. 
Was alleine an Elektrogeräten auf dem Müll landet, nur weil die Akkus nach 2-3 Jahren nicht mehr taugen, ist schlicht geisteskrank. 

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die EU ihre eigene Macht manchmal stark unterschätzt, denn ich bin mir sicher, dass den Herstellern, die einen halben Liter Klebstoff im Inneren ihrer Geräte (Hallo Microsoft!) gerade noch für unverzichtbar hielten, doch noch eine andere Lösung einfallen würde, wenn ihnen einer der weltweit größten Märkte anderenfalls einfach verschlossen bliebe.

Aber na ja, es ist, wie gesagt, ein guter Anfang, der hoffentlich zu weiteren Regelungen in diesem Bereich führt.


----------



## XXTREME (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ökodesign verordnet: EU beschließt einfacher reparierbare Technik ab 2021*

An lächerlichkeit kaum zu überbieten die neue Verordnung . Was ist in erster Linie mit Handys oder Laptops oder gar Toaster oder Fönen . Diese Kleingeräte fliegen tonnenweise jählich auf den Müll.


----------



## Deathmachine (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ökodesign verordnet: EU beschließt einfacher reparierbare Technik ab 2021*



XXTREME schrieb:


> An lächerlichkeit kaum zu überbieten die neue Verordnung . Was ist in erster Linie mit Handys oder Laptops oder gar Toaster oder Fönen . Diese Kleingeräte fliegen tonnenweise jählich auf den Müll.



Toaster und Haartrockner sind so ziemlich das Letzte, was irgendwer reparieren sollte.
Die Dinger haben einerseits nur extrem simple Bauteile verbaut (Kupferspule, paar Schalter und Sensoren, Lüfter beim Haartrockner), sind aber eine immense Brandgefahr aufgrund der durchgehenden Leistung.

Smartphones und Laptops stimme ich absolut zu, die sollten definitiv auch noch dazu kommen.
Aber nur, weil eine Regelung nicht perfekt ist, heisst das doch nicht, dass sie unnütz ist... Immer dieses schwarz-weiß-Denken...


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ökodesign verordnet: EU beschließt einfacher reparierbare Technik ab 2021*



Deathmachine schrieb:


> Aber nur, weil eine Regelung nicht perfekt ist, heisst das doch nicht, dass sie unnütz ist... Immer dieses schwarz-weiß-Denken...



Man hätte es ja gleich richtig machen können.


----------



## Deathmachine (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ökodesign verordnet: EU beschließt einfacher reparierbare Technik ab 2021*



Threshold schrieb:


> Man hätte es ja gleich richtig machen können.



Kritik im Sinne von "Ist nicht perfekt, sollte man auch nachbessern" finde ich völlig legitim.

Mich nervt nur dieses typische "Ist nicht perfekt, also totaler Müll!!!!", welches man immer wieder (auch hier) hören und lesen muss.
Am Ende hat auch etwas nicht Perfektes einen Nutz- und Mehrwert, warum kann man diesen nicht anerkennen?


----------



## pedi (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ökodesign verordnet: EU beschließt einfacher reparierbare Technik ab 2021*

es ist ein anfang, mehr auch nicht.
solange man z.b. bei notebooks alles komplett auseineinder nehmen muss( boden weg, mainboard,tastatur,display ausbauen,alle kabel für tastatur, display usw.abziehen muss ) nur um die luftauslässe zu säubern, ist noch verdammt viel luft nach oben.
da wird aber mit sicherheit, wie in sehr vielen anderen bereichen auch, die entsprechende lobby das sagen haben, und servicefreundlichkeit zu verhindern wissen.


----------



## Metaltyp (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ökodesign verordnet: EU beschließt einfacher reparierbare Technik ab 2021*



Schinkennudel schrieb:


> Mein Galaxy S3 neo hat Android-Sicherheitspatch-Ebene 2016-08-01. Hab ganze 8 Monate Updates seit Kauf bekommen. Release war anscheinend Mitte 2014, also ganze 2 Jahre Sicherheitspatches seit der Einführung. Und dann kann man ein technisch einwandfreies Gerät in die Tonne feuern, weils keine Updates mehr gibt.
> Da sollten sie endlich mal was machen.
> 
> OT: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit LineageOS?




Ich nutze bei möglichst allen meinen Handys Cyanogenmod, jetzt Lineage OS und hatte bisher, außer bei der Installation, keine großen Frusterlebnisse. 
- Sony Xperia Ray (2011) - ... naja eher schlecht als recht, da der interne Speicher nicht ausreicht, um die komplette Rom zu flashen wird dort der Speicherplatz mit der Speicherkarte geteilt, was eher mäßig funktionierte
- Samsung Galaxy S2 (2011)- keine Probleme, aber interner Hardware defekt -RIP, USB-Anschlussboard & Akku getauscht
- HTC One M8 (2013) - keine Probleme, aber interner Hardware defekt - RIP aber reperabel, Display & Akku getauscht
- Samsung Galaxy S5 (2013) - keine Probleme, aber interner Hardware defekt - halb RIP, SIM-Karte wird während des Betriebs nicht mehr erkannt, vermtl. Kontaktfehler unter dem Prozessor des Telefons, endgültiges RIP könnte mit einem Reflow noch etwas herausgezögert werden, einmal habe ich das Display getauscht (lt. Ebayshop "original Samsung" für 70€, aber offenbar ein refurbished-Teil, denn das Frontglas war nicht flächig verklebt, sondern nur mit doppelseitigen Klebestreifen 'fixiert')
- neuer Kandidat: Fairphone 2 - aber das habe ich mit defektem Display gekauft & will das noch reparieren, bevor ich zu Lineage OS etwas schreiben kann


----------



## Metaltyp (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ökodesign verordnet: EU beschließt einfacher reparierbare Technik ab 2021*



Speedbone schrieb:


> Es gibt zwei Seiten. Entweder der Hersteller produziert mehr Ersatzteile und muss diese natürlich auch lagern. Oder der Hersteller entscheidet sich die bessere Version zu verbauen um weniger lagern zu müssen.
> Ob das natürlich für Energieeffizenzklassen ala B, C , D usw. sinnig ist fraglich denn ich gehe davon aus das in 10 Jahren die Technik effizienter ist und man somit noch mehr Energieeinsparung hat.
> 
> Anderer Seits könnte es aufgrund der Dauer auch zu  Upgrade Kits kommen was ich natürlich beführworten würde nach dem Moto sie lassen ihren B Kühlschrank reparieren und haben danach A+ usw.



Für das Produktleben von kleinen Elektrogeräten, also bis ca. bis TV-Größe, wäre es meiner Meinung nach schon gut, wenn die Hersteller einen Zyklus von mindestens ~5 Jahren planen. Selbst bei PCs oder Laptops ist das noch ein realistischer Lebenszyklus. 
Da wo es Sinn ergibt sollte der Hersteller seine Plattform so gestalten, dass sie auch über diese Zeit hinaus mit Hardware-Upgrades versorgt werden kann. Dabei müsste der Hersteller selbst nichtmal ein überwältigende Infrastruktur an Entwicklung, Fertigung, Warenlager & Distribution vorhalten, sondern könnte auf standardisierte- oder open source Schnittstellen zurückgreifen und damit Dritten die Weiterversorgung ermöglichen.

Elektro-Großgeräte wie z.B. Kühlschrank, Waschmaschine und Co sollten meiner Ansicht schon eine Lebenserwartung und Ersatzteilversorgung von mindestens 10 Jahren haben. In dieser Technik ist imho weniger mit großen Energie-Einsparpotential, noch mit bahnbrechenden Entwicklungen zu rechnen.

Etwas offtopic, aber bei KFZ ist es in vielen Fällen möglich, Ersatzteile wie Bleche oder Motordichtungen, Gummilager etc. von Drittherstellern zu beziehen, wenn der OEM das Modell & Ersatzteilversorgung schon eingestellt hat.

Und wenn keine essenziellen Teile mehr lieferbar sind und das Produkt im Herstellerkatalog von "End of Life" zu "I already forgot it existed" wechselt und der Hersteller eh kein Geld mehr mit dem Produkt verdient, wäre es zumindest anständig, wenn technische Zeichnungen oder Schaltpläne veröffentlicht werden. (Ich spreche hier von Gütern des täglichen Gebrauchs, nicht von "Produkten, die Teile der Bevölkerung verunsichern könnten".)

Dass die Hersteller hier wahrschienlich nicht direkt an Endkunden, sondern eher über Händlernetzwerke gehen werden, um ihre Ersatzteile zu vertreiben, ergibt schon Sinn, da sie sich vor rechtlichen Ansprüchen der DAUs dieser Welt schützen wollen.  Jedenfalls wäre das schon ein klitzekleiner Schritt in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## Hackman (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ökodesign verordnet: EU beschließt einfacher reparierbare Technik ab 2021*



> Die Jahre, in denen die Ersatzteile lieferbar sein müssen, laufen  solange, wie das betreffende Modell als Neugerät im Handel erhältlich  ist.


Was will uns der Autor damit sagen? 
Zunächst ist doch im Artikel die rede von 7 bzw. 10 jahren. Nun ist die Frage: Ab Erstverkaufstag? Ab dem individuellen Kaufdatum? Oder beginnt man zu zählen, nachdem das Gerät nimmer neu erhältlich ist.


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. November 2019)

*AW: Ökodesign verordnet: EU beschließt einfacher reparierbare Technik ab 2021*

Wer ein servicefreundliches Gerät gesucht, soll sich ein Radio aus den 70er / 80er Jahren kaufen.
*Alles *modular und einzeln wechselbar.


----------

